# Travelling within south africa while waiting for appeal



## zimbunny (Jun 23, 2015)

Can somebody please advise on this. I stay in Cape Town and my Visa has expired while waiting for my appeal. I have raised this issue with both VFSG lobal and DHA a million times!!!!! and apparently I just have to wait!!! ggrrrr....can i fly within S.A to Johannesburg Durban etc while I wait. Somebody please advice on this.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

zimbunny said:


> Can somebody please advise on this. I stay in Cape Town and my Visa has expired while waiting for my appeal. I have raised this issue with both VFSG lobal and DHA a million times!!!!! and apparently I just have to wait!!! ggrrrr....can i fly within S.A to Johannesburg Durban etc while I wait. Somebody please advice on this.


Hi

You can travel within SA, the airlines dont check visas, they just look at the biodata page in the passport, but be careful when you go to OR Tambo because sometimes immigration officers walk around the airport checking the status the foreigners, but they dont dare to ask a white man his passport, so if you are white you are safe 

regards


----------



## zimbunny (Jun 23, 2015)

Noted.thank you.


----------

